# using organic insecticidal soap



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

does anyone know if it's okay to use elementals insecticidal soap? it's organic and i need to treat for mealy bugs.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

I called a product specialist and they said there were no heavy chemicals or metals. The label just says it uses the salts of like potassium or something.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

neem will work as well.

-Gordon


----------



## Green Thumb Aquatics (Jan 1, 2012)

I used neem oil back in the day when playing with hydroponics, make sure not to coat too heavily as it can clog up the plant......
IMO of course


----------

